# الزواج المسيحى أبونا لوقا اسطفانوس



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

*الزواج المسيحي*



أبونا *لوقا اسطفانوس* 
كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء و الشهيد ابوسيفين 
 نيوجيرسي – أمريكا.
 



*أولا : المنظور المسيحي للزواج *
 تعريف الكتاب المقدس للزواج..
 “يترك الرجل أباه و أمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا”.
 ذكر هذا التعريف 4 مرات في الكتاب المقدس (تك 2 – متى 19 – مرقس 10 – أفسس 5)
 كان الزواج في خطة الله منذ البدء و اهتم الله بالناحية الاجتماعية للإنسان.. “ليس جيدا أن يكون آدم وحده. فاصنع له معينا نظيره”
 “أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة و أسلم نفسه لأجلها” (اف25:5)
الزواج هو حب باذل مثل حب السيد المسيح للكنيسة. حب حتى الدم..
الزواج هو اتحاد مقدس و عهد ابدي.  بسقوط ادم و حواء و انفصالهم عن الله  فقد هذا الاتحاد قدسيته و لكن السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد رد للزواج  قداسته بإتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية، و أراد أن تكون أولى معجزاته هي عرس قانا  الجليل.
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يقول : “استعاد الله في قانا ما كسر في عدن”.
*ثانيا: اختلاف الزواج المسيحي عن الزواج في العقائد الأخرى *
 1- الزواج المسيحي يتكون من ثلاث أعضاء الزوج و الزوجة و وسطهم الله أما في  العقائد الأخرى فهو يتكون من طرفين فقط. فالله هو المؤسس للزواج انظر  تكوين 1 ، 2.
 يقول يوحنا ذهبي الفم “لا يوجد زواج مسيحي ناجح إن لم يتزوج كل من الزوجين  السيد المسيح أولا ” أي لا ينجح الزوجين في الزواج المسيحي إن لم يكن كل  منهما مرتبط روحيا بالسيد المسيح أولا.
 لذا عندما يخطئ احد الزوجين في حق الآخر هو في الحقيقة يخطئ في حق الله أولا.
2- الزواج المسيحي اتحاد مقدس كما ذكرنا سابقا.
3- الحب المسيحي ليس هو الحب أو الهيام الذي يتكلم عنه الناس، ليس هو  الحب الشهواني الذي يريد أن يأخذ. بل هو حب مضحى و باذل مثل حب السيد  المسيح على الصليب (أفسس 5).
الحب المسيحي لا يسقط أبدا. كما في (كورنثوس الأولى 13 ) “المحبة تتأنى  وترفق. المحبة لا تحسد المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح و لا تطلب ما  لنفسها و لا تحتد و لا تظن السوء و لا تفرح بالإثم.. المحبة لا تسقط أبدا  ).
4- سر إلهي عظيم. لأنه يتم فيه حلول الروح القدس الذي يوحد الزوجين و يجعلهم مثل آدم و حواء قبل السقوط.
 الزواج من وسائط النعمة لأنه يقربنا من السيد المسيح. التناول قد نناله مرة  في الأسبوع أما في الزواج فالإنسان عنده فرصة يومية للتشبه بالمسيح من  خلال البذل و تقديم المحبة للطرف الآخر.
5- الزواج المسيح مصير أبدي ( مت 19 ، مر10) “ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان”.


 6-الاثنان متساويان و يكمل احدهما الأخر فالرجل هو العقل المدبر و المرأة هي قلب البيت.
 “و قال الرب الإله ليس جيدا أن يكون آدم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره ” (تك  2 :  18)
 “رأس كل رجل هو المسيح. و أما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل. و رأس المسيح هو الله ” (1كو  11 :  3) 



مما أعجبنــى

 
​


----------



## العراقيه (22 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدا
باركك الرب اخي العزيز*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخى الغاليه ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (22 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رائع يا استاذى 
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا استاذى
> الرب يباركك
> *​


مشكور للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يباركك​


----------

